# 'What my friends think I do' meme



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 21, 2016)

Has anyone seen or made one of these for reptile keeping?

I saw this photo on facebook and thought it would fit perfectly under 'what my friends think i do' https://www.facebook.com/KROCKGeelo...9424513492930/724781430957234/?type=3&theater

lol.

Just need a photo of dead rabbits and snake poop for 'what i really do'.....


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 22, 2016)

Lol. Lucky enough my friends know exactly what I do. With other people I know (mostly immature pre-teens), however would ban me instantly for posting the pic


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 24, 2016)

My anaconda don't, my anaconda don't, my anaconda don't want none unless you got chickens hun


----------



## Wally (Jan 25, 2016)

Showing your age a bit there CrazyNut. 

How's that Coastal of yours Rox.n.Lix? Must be a good size by now.


----------



## obalouafi (Mar 21, 2016)

Lol :lol:


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey [MENTION=23869]Wally[/MENTION]. I never saw this! He is a big one! 11 years old now and over 8 feet. still docile and chilled out as ever.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Just need a photo of dead rabbits and snake poop for 'what i really do'.....


My friend took a video of my woma doing her business, is that good enough? Lol


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 23, 2016)

Wally said:


> Showing your age a bit there CrazyNut.
> 
> How's that Coastal of yours Rox.n.Lix? Must be a good size by now.


I swear when I posted that comment there was a photo of a giant, gorgeous green anaconda!!!! Fyi I hate that song lol so many puns can be made from it though.

- - - Updated - - -

Perhaps I commented on the wrong post. Was there another post in chat about an anconda??? Maybe I somehow clicked on this one by accident??????


----------

